# Grafikkarten-Lüfter Problem



## Krotka32 (30. Mai 2017)

*Grafikkarten-Lüfter Problem*

Hallo! 


Ich habe ein Problem was mich schon seit 3-4 Monaten belastet...
Zuerst ich habe eine GTX 970 von Gainward (NICHT die Phantom version!)
In Spielen wie WoW, Golf with your Friends, H1Z1 (Grafik lastige spiele) fängt meine Grafikkarte immer an extrem laut zu werden.
Mit extrem Laut meine ich vergleichbar mit einem Staubsauger..
Ich weiß nicht ob das normal ist, aber mein Memorytakt läuft durchgehend auf 3505 und mein Chiptakt auf 1050.. Diese Werte ändern sich auch NIE! Auch nicht im Idle!
Wenn ich dann am spielen bin, und meine Grafikkarte anfängt zu "Staubsaugen" und ich mal auf die RPM (Lüftergeschwindigkeit) schaue sind es um die 6500...
Wenn ich aber meinen Lüfter mal einfach so auf 100% stelle kommt er auf 4500 RPM... Das heißt beim spielen dreht sich mein Lüfter einfach um 2000 RPM schneller als möglich.
Und die Grafikkarte habe ich schon einmal gereinigt, falls das hier jemand schreiben will^^ .. Heruntertakten habe ich bisher noch nicht gemacht, weil ich davon noch keine Ahnung habe..
Ich hoffe jemand weiß eine Lösung dafür..  

Anmerkung: Grafikkarte wird bis zu 90 Grad heiß. Und ich weiß auch nicht wann sie genau immer anfängt zu "Staubsaugen" .. Das tut sie selbst auf 88 Grad manchmal, also es ist nicht so
das der Lüfter irgendwie einen Schutz hat der dann ausgelöst wird wenn sie 88 Grad erreicht. Das Staubsaugen hört nach meistens 3 Sekunden wieder auf und fängt dann nach 5 Sekunden wieder an.
Und in der Pause hatte ich auch schonmal Temperaturen von 91 Grad, weswegen ich nicht der Meinung bin das er "Staubsaugt" wenn ich 90° erreiche.

MFG


----------



## EyRaptor (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Lüfter Problem*

Da hilft wohl nur eins.... Kühler abmontieren und die Wärmeleitpaste zwischen GPU und Kühler erneuern.
Danach sollten die Temperaturen wieder normal sein. Allerdings ist es sehr seltsam, dass die Karte im Idle nicht heruntertaktet (wie hast du das überprüft, GPU-Z ?).


----------



## DaveManCB (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Lüfter Problem*

Hey.  Also 90° ist schon heftig. Du sagst du hast die Grafikkarte schon sauber gemacht....hast du sie komplett zerlegt und die Wärmeleitpaste und Wärmeleitpads mit gewechselt?

Und das deine Karte dauerhaft den vollen Takt hat ist auch nicht korrekt entweder läuft da noch irgend ein Programm bei dir das das verursacht oder jemand sollte sich mal das BIOS deiner Grafikkarte anschauen!

Sieht deine Karte so aus .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann einfach ein anderen Kühler drauf!!!!


----------



## Krotka32 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Lüfter Problem*

Also:  Ich habe die Grafikkarte nur Grob sauber gemacht, also nicht aufgeschraubt.. Nur herausgenommen und von außen den Staub aus dem lüfter gepustet und mit einem Pinsel ein wenig entfernt.
Wärmeleitpaste habe ich noch nie benutzt.. Sollte ich vielleicht echt mal draufschmieren! Danke für den Tipp!
Meine Temperaturen habe ich mit meinem Gainward Treiber den ich als CD erhalten habe ausgelesen, und mit dem MSI Afterburner da ich es irgendwie nicht geglaubt habe mit den Temperaturen.
Ins Bios habe ich seit langem nicht mehr geschaut. Um ehrlich zu sein war ich da das letzte mal auch nur drinnen um meinen PC neu aufzusetzen.. Da werde ich mal morgen reinschauen!
Und ja! So sieht meine Grafikkarte aus. Jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung was für ein Lüfter darauf passt & wie ich ihn genau montiere...

PS: Um die alte Wärmeleitpaste zu entfernen bräuchte ich dafür ernsthaft teures zeug von Amazon? Oder gibt es da auch andere mittel? Soweit ich es gelesen hab ist da eh nur Alkohol drinnen..


----------



## EyRaptor (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Lüfter Problem*

Allein neue Wärmeleitpaste sollte schon helfen.

Du kannst die einfach mit möglichst reinem Alkohol entfernen. Nagellackentferner oder Brennspiritus sollten auch gehen.

DaveManCB  meinte nicht das BIOS von deinem Mainboard sonder das von deiner Grafikkarte  (die hat ein eigenes).


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Lüfter Problem*



Krotka32 schrieb:


> PS: Um die alte Wärmeleitpaste zu entfernen bräuchte ich dafür ernsthaft teures zeug von Amazon?


Auf zur nächsten Apotheke... Isopropanol.


----------



## Krotka32 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Lüfter Problem*

Okay, das mit der Wärmeleitpaste werde ich bald machen!

& Wie komme ich in das Bios der Grafikkarte? Ich wusste nicht einmal das es sowas gibt  // Und was sollte ich dort dann machen?


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Lüfter Problem*

Das mit dem Takt kann ein anderer Grund haben.

1. Du hast im Treiber auf Hochleistung gesetzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Du nutzt von deiner CD noch den alten GeForce Experience und darin die Video Funktion.
In beide Fälle wird dann nicht mehr ganz herunter getaktet.

Im übrigem solltest du die aktuelle Nvidia Treiber direkt von Nvidia(Online) verwenden.


----------



## Chimera (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Lüfter Problem*



Krotka32 schrieb:


> Okay, das mit der Wärmeleitpaste werde ich bald machen!
> 
> & Wie komme ich in das Bios der Grafikkarte? Ich wusste nicht einmal das es sowas gibt  // Und was sollte ich dort dann machen?



Ins BIOS der Graka kommst du nicht bzw. nicht wie bei einem Mobo. Auslesen lässt es sich u.a. mit GPU Shark in kleinem(!) Rahmen oder dann nem BIOS Editor Tool. Das Problem am BIOS bei Grakas ist, dass man seit ein paar Generationen da nicht mehr so einfach dran rumwerkeln kann  Bei Kepler gab es ja noch den Kepler BIOS Tweaker (siehe Bild), da konnte man mit GPU-Z erst das BIOS speichern und dann im Tweaker angucken/bearbeiten und danach wieder flashen.
Aaaaber, am BIOS einer Graka rumwerkeln ist nicht ganz so simpel wie am Mobo. Geht beim Mobo was schief, hat man oftmals dennoch die Möglichkeit zu ner Wiederherstellung (nicht immer, doch oftmals). Geht aber bei der Graka was schief, dann hat man kein Bild mehr und müsst im Prinzip blind flashen (ausser man hat ne iGPU oder andere Graka, die man dazustecken kann). Manche flashen nur unter DOS, andere mutige flashen auch unter Windows, wobei dort das Risiko eines Bricks gegenüber der DOS Version halt etwas grösser ist.
Ergo: bevor man sich an so was ranwagt, würd ich erst mal alles andere testen und erst wenn dies nix bringt, dann erst mal gut ins Thema GPU BIOS flashen einlesen und sich auch mit den Restriktionen vertraut machen (gibt da schon paar Hürden). Vorallem kann man nur in sehr wenigen Fällen ein VGA BIOS beim Hersteller runterladen (Asus ist so einer der wenigen).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krotka32 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Lüfter Problem*

@Icarus Ich verstehe nicht ganz, soll ich es jetzt auf Optimale Leistung (Standart) stellen oder auf Maximale Leistung? Vorher war es auf Optimaler Leistung.
Und ich werde meinen GeForce Experience nachher mal löschen und neu herunterladen.  Meine Treiber habe ich soweit durch GeForce Experience gedownloadet, habe aber den neusten nicht.  Ich werde den ebenfalls von der Seite später downloaden.


----------



## Krotka32 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Lüfter Problem*

@Chimera Danke für diese tolle Erklärung! Ich habe es soweit verstanden wie du es erklärt hast, jedoch ist mir das Thema mit flashen etc. etwas zu kompliziert, weswegen ich es erstmal mit anderen dingen probieren werden und als Notlösung dann schließlich Wärmeleitpaste & einen neuen Kühler drauf schrauben werde!


----------



## DaveManCB (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Lüfter Problem*

Stell auf Optimale Leistung dann sollte sich der Takt wieder auf normal einpendeln dann brauchst du am BIOS deiner Karte auch nichts mehr machen.


MSI GTX 970 4GB Top Zustand mit Restgarantie und Rechnung in Bayern - Dorfen | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Chimera (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Lüfter Problem*

Also, zuerst mal: wenn du die Treiberinstallation machst, bitte immer(!) auf "Benutzerdefinierte Installation" klicken und dann den Haken bei "Neuinstallation" setzen, dann sind zwar alle gemachten Settings in der NV Systemsteuerung weg, doch dafür hat man sehr viel seltener Probleme  In den Standardeinstellungen sollte man die Leistung auf "Optimale Leistung" stellen (also den Standard) und nur in den einzelnen Spielesettings dann auf "Maximale Leistung". Warum im Gamesetting? Ganz einfach, es gab und gibt Games, die mit dem Setting "Optmale Leistung" eben ab und zu Framedrops erleiden, da der Takt dann auch gerne mal auf- und abspringt. Das Problem gab es schon zur GTX 200 Zeit über die GTX 400/500 bis zu den heutigen GTX 1000 Karten. Es ist aber kein(!!!) Muss, sondern ich würde nur in den Games, wo man evtl. kleinere Drops hat, dann auf maximale Leistung stellen, den Rest aber auf optimale Leistung belassen.
So, vom BIOS flashen würd ich die Finger lassen(!), wenn du zuvor noch nie bei ner Graka das BIOS geflashed hast und dich zuvor nicht gut in die Materie eingelesen hast. Denn wie schon gesagt: bei ner Graka ist es nicht so ne Kleinigkeit. Ok, ganz allgemein sind BIOS Updates keine Kleinigkeit, egal ob Mobo oder Graka. Weiss, für manche ist "Mach ein BIOS Update" das Allheilmittel, doch ein BIOS flashen ist genauso wie bei seinem Handy ne neue ROM flashen: kann gut gehen, kann aber auch fett in die Hose gehen. Und wenn man sein Mobo oder die Graka beim flashen bricked, kann man auch keine Garantie vom Hersteller erwarten (denn einige raten sogar explizit davon ab BIOS zu flashen, wenn man nicht gravierende Probleme hat oder es vom Hersteller zwecks Kompatibilität empfohlen wird).
Aus diesem Grund mach doch bitte erst mal ne saubere Installation des Treibers und am besten: nimm dabei auch gleich den Haken bei dem Müll von GF Expirience weg, denn das kann im hintergrund auch mehr rumspacken als helfen  Und auch wichtig: vor der Treiberinstallation immer(!) Grakatools wie Afterbuner u.ä. stoppen, denn auch die können bei ner Treiberinstallation Stress machen. Und wen ndu mal ne saubere Treiberinstallation gemacht hast, dann belasse vorerst mal alle Settings in der NV Systemsteuerung so wie sie sind und gucke, ob das Problem dann noch auftritt. Wenn es nun nicht mehr auftaucht, kannst du mal anfangen die Settings für deine Games zu machen (dafür braucht man ja kein Gefurze Expirience, geht alels auch 1A in der NV Systemsteuerung) und immer ein Auge drauf haben, ob noch alles rund läuft.
Wenn es über den "Neuinstallation"-Button im Treiber nicht geholfen hat, kann man auch noch die Holzhammermethode wählen: Treiber im Gerätemanager deinstallieren, in abgesicherten Modus booten und dann mit DDU allfällige Treiberleichen wegputzen, normal booten und dann Treiber ohne unnötigen Schnickschnack sauber installieren. Kann dir sagen, Treiberreste von älteren Treibern oder von ner anderen Graka (also wenn zuvor ne AMD und nun NV oder umgekehrt), können einem das Leben unnötig schwer machen


----------



## Krotka32 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Lüfter Problem*

Also Optimale Leistung ist Standartgemäß, und war bei mir auch vorher schon ausgewählt.

Und ich werde auch mal versuchen was @Chimera geschrieben hat.. Danke für den ausführlichen Text  !


----------

